
Ask HN: What are the best US cities for for working remotely? - hueving
What are the best cities with affordable housing that are big enough to have a good variety of food and no (or a very mild) winter that have enough of a tech community for some meetups, etc?<p>I&#x27;m looking for places cheaper than Austin when it comes to cost of living.
======
tedmiston
I don't usually like posts that just link to an external resource, but Nomad
List is a (free) search engine built for this exact use case. They have both
domestic and international cities.

[https://nomadlist.com/](https://nomadlist.com/)

The same guy that created that also recently made a second project of
crowdsourced neighborhood characteristics within each city. For example, if
you want to find where the tech or hipster neighborhood in a given city is.

[https://hoodmaps.com/](https://hoodmaps.com/)

For example, SF:

[https://hoodmaps.com/san-francisco](https://hoodmaps.com/san-francisco)

~~~
hueving
Do they have a way of ranking by places to live permanently?

This site doesn't seem to take into account things like buying a house and
property taxes.

~~~
pieterhg
Yes. I'm the maker of Nomad List.

You can rank/sort by more long-term attributes like quality of life, rent
price etc. Property taxes are too granular data to collect for me and
impossible to keep up-to-date for 1,000+ cities though.

See
[https://nomadlist.com/#sort=life_score](https://nomadlist.com/#sort=life_score)
for a more long-term quality of life ranking of cities.

------
cylinder
Somewhere beautiful an hour or so outside of LA or north of SF. Drive into
town when there's meetups. Don't waste this opportunity to live in a really
nice place that most people cannot viably live in due to lack of employment
opportunities.

~~~
hueving
Good point, the only thing I'm concerned about is not having a good variety of
restaurants if I'm that far out.

------
zerr
A question for those who live in a year-around summer/spring - isn't it too
monotonous? I mean when you don't have a "real" four seasons...

~~~
FlopV
I live in the USVI, and we don't have any seasons other than hurricane
season...

The reason I live here is because it has my favorite season year round,
allowing me to do the hobbies I love year round. spearfishing, hiking,
boating, etc. We get a lot of sun, which makes my mood much better than a dark
or rainy place.

Having lived in New England, the winter was always kind of something you had
to get through that I didn't enjoy.

------
jamesmp98
Atlanta?

~~~
gargarplex
Atlanta has a good food, a tech community, affordable housing and office space

------
jpster
Dallas.

~~~
bradknowles
Dallas isn't any cheaper than Austin. If anything, it's more expensive.

~~~
jpster
What makes you say that? Rent is cheaper in Dallas.

[https://smartasset.com/mortgage/the-true-cost-of-living-
in-d...](https://smartasset.com/mortgage/the-true-cost-of-living-in-dallas)

